# [Game Aid]Card styles for MSE (Power cards, monster cards)



## Knight Otu (Jun 13, 2008)

Since the other thread is getting very large and information is quickly buried, I thought I'd put this out here - links to my power card templates, and some of Lord Tirian's (namely those that share the same game file), as well as the DDM RPG stat cards. As the thread title states, these templates are for use with MSE, which can be downloaded here.
*Link removed*
[sblock=My styles]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










With Art/Without Art/Landscape[/sblock]
[sblock=Lord Tirian's styles]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Basic/DDM/Parchment with Art/Parchment without Art[/sblock]
*Link removed*
[sblock=Image]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Knight Otu (Jun 13, 2008)

(Attachment Limit)


----------



## Mojobacca (Jun 22, 2008)

Question about your RPG cards (great work by the way)... I can't get the Dice symbol (  ) to work on the MSE program.  Could you inform me of the proper syntax for all your symbols?


----------



## Knight Otu (Jun 23, 2008)

You can't get the dice to work because I didn't include the dice in any of the templates. As far as I know, the RPG stat cards use a "recharge 5+" syntax rather than "recharge    ", which is why I didn't add them, but I think I can include dice anyway. The syntax for the other symbols in the DDM stat cards is:

(m) -  
(M) -  
(r) - basic ranged
(R) -  
(c) - basic close
(C) -   
(a) - basic area
(A) -   

If I add the dice, the syntax would be (6) (5)... and so on, for    ...


----------



## Mojobacca (Jun 23, 2008)

That would be a wonderful addition if you did, but obviously not required.  Thanks for the work you're putting into the scripting.  I wish I had the patience to learn it.


----------



## wigwam (Jul 26, 2008)

These are great. Just what I was looking for....
Thanks Very Much.


----------



## Revinor (Jul 26, 2008)

I have done a small cleanup of card.png






There was few artifacts staying after the scanning (and probably later erasing of text). I have done some touches here and there, it looks slightly better now, but still not perfect.

Feel free to include this version in next release if you find it useful.

Edit:

Now, if somebody is able to create printer-friendly, B/W version of this card with exactly the same placement, so it can be used for less official printouts... I'm trying to do it at the moment, but curved lines around defenses and at the top are bit to much for my skills to do properly.


----------



## mps42 (Jul 26, 2008)

well, its not black and white but it IS greyscale...


----------



## Azurecrusader (Jul 26, 2008)

Desaturate in basically any image editing software (gimp, paint.net, photoshop, etc).  Or is this not what you're looking for?

Edit: Beaten HARD. 

Edit 2: removing crappy image that you did not want.


----------



## Revinor (Jul 26, 2008)

Thanks for the help, but I probably can convert it to grayscale even during printout 

What I was thinking about is more about not having dark background colors - to leave only borders between the sections. Easiest will be probably to do it again in a layer on top of existing one and then export just a top layer. Problem is that I don't know how to make a reasonable curve in gimp - path option gives me possibility to do paths based on beziers, but it is not very handy for drawing single ellipse-like arcs.


----------



## mps42 (Jul 27, 2008)

*Sooooo*

More like So?


----------



## Revinor (Jul 27, 2008)

mps42 said:


> More like So?




Yes, it is almost perfect. Have you done it by hand, or based on some version of edge detect?


----------



## Pabloj (Jul 27, 2008)

Revinor, could you do a blank D&D Miniatures cards template? I am translating my minis to spanish to play with some friends, and this will definetevely help me.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Azurecrusader (Jul 28, 2008)

Here's a recreated b/w card that is a little cleaner than the previous one.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jul 29, 2008)

I'll see to updating the styles over the next week or so, and hopefully will also make some progress with the DDM Mini stats templates. I should be easily be able to add the b/w or greyscale images for the DDM RPG stats as well. If you want to make my life easier, remember there's another set of images for the speed boxes, though I'll probably be able to create the b/w versions myself.


----------



## Timaoh (Jul 30, 2008)

Has anyone managed to make any progress on compiling the Monsters from the monster manual into a mse set using this template?


----------



## eloquentaction (Jul 30, 2008)

Timaoh said:


> Has anyone managed to make any progress on compiling the Monsters from the monster manual into a mse set using this template?




I'm about halfway through designing a Monster set, but it's nowhere NEAR like this one.

This one is too.... clean.  I wanted one that was grungy and looked like a monster half ate it.

I'll post mine out when it's a bit closer to being done.

-- Hirahito


----------



## DrWorm (Aug 3, 2008)

Is there a repository of text I can copy and paste for powers, or am I stuck typing them in?


----------



## mps42 (Aug 3, 2008)

revinor said:
			
		

> Yes, it is almost perfect. Have you done it by hand, or based on some version of edge detect?




A bit of both actually. what needs improved?


----------



## Neskit (Aug 4, 2008)

Is it possible to get a template for just text, for those monsters whose attacks take up more then one cards worth of space?


----------



## ImperialEagle (Oct 31, 2008)

This thread is awesome, it has enhanced my GMing no end. Thanks to everyone involved!


----------



## OakwoodDM (Nov 3, 2008)

I notice above that Hirahito is/was working on Monster Cards, but he is obviously completely swamped with all the brilliant work he's doing on the Power Cards, so I thought I'd ask.

The one thing that would make my life several dozen times easier as a DM would be either Monster Cards or simply a database of all the monsters in the MM with all their stats (including attacks) so I can print out the stats for the monsters I'm using in each encounter. It would reduce page turning and the need for scraps of paper for hit point tracking.

Does anyone have or know of such a resource?


----------



## ImperialEagle (Nov 4, 2008)

heh well there is DNDI...


----------



## OakwoodDM (Nov 4, 2008)

Except that the encounter builder is next to useless and before it went paid the MM stuff wasn't in the Compendium, and I'm not going to pay X amount each month for this one service. A reasonable one off payment I'd be happy with, if it had all the information, but not subscription. 

Maybe if I was going to use any of the other parts of the service, I'd subscribe.


----------



## Highland Raider (Nov 4, 2008)

eloquentaction said:


> I'm about halfway through designing a Monster set, but it's nowhere NEAR like this one.
> 
> This one is too.... clean.  I wanted one that was grungy and looked like a monster half ate it.
> 
> ...




Hirahito, if you do make a set that looks less "clean" could you also include an option to allow a more clean (i.e., more printer friendly) look?  I love your latest set of power cards with the option to remove background coloring and so on.

Later.
Highland Raider


----------



## Knight Otu (Jan 18, 2009)

Mojobacca said:


> Question about your RPG cards (great work by the way)... I can't get the Dice symbol (  ) to work on the MSE program.  Could you inform me of the proper syntax for all your symbols?






Revinor said:


> I have done a small cleanup of card.png
> 
> ...
> 
> Feel free to include this version in next release if you find it useful.






Azurecrusader said:


> Here's a recreated b/w card that is a little cleaner than the previous one.




I've (finally) updated the monster card templates with the above. You can now add dice with (6), (5), and so forth, the higher quality image is used, and you can change to the printer-friendly b/w version on the style tab.


----------



## eloquentaction (Jan 20, 2009)

Highland Raider said:


> Hirahito, if you do make a set that looks less "clean" could you also include an option to allow a more clean (i.e., more printer friendly) look?  I love your latest set of power cards with the option to remove background coloring and so on.
> 
> Later.
> Highland Raider




I'll most likely be adding Monster and Character Cards for my template after we release UCS Beta 4.  And you're right - my cards need to have the option to be either simple or in 'artsy' mode.  In fact, I think my Beta 4 template will have at least 2 versions:  Artsy, Plain and maybe a few alternates.

Beta 4 has a LOT of changes that, while small, require a lot of 'grunt' work and a LOT of testing.

But yes, the Monster and Character cards are necessary for my next project:  The DnDI Power Card Printer (or DnDI on PCP).

-- Hirahito


----------



## johnjamesonjr (Dec 21, 2010)

how would i transpose it specifically for the MSE program? i've tried it but doesnt seem to work. any help would be great. just email me @ johnjamesonjr@yahoo.com ty


----------

